

Just so you know: I've picked up maintenance of django-annoying. - StavrosK
https://github.com/skorokithakis/django-annoying

======
StavrosK
Hey everyone!

django-annoying is a very useful project, as most of you Django developers
will know. Unfortunately, the developer is nowhere to be seen, so it was
languishing (even not working with 1.5).

I managed to pick up development/maintenance and moved it to github (I also
issued the first new release in years on PyPI), so if you want to report any
bugs or issue pull requests, that's its new home.

